# Abyss AIO DNA60 Kit by Dovpo X Suicide Mods



## Timwis (26/10/21)

Especially for @DarthBranMuffin !!!!




Regretting against my better judgement buying the original Abyss which was just too much money for a proprietary chipset device. This at roughly the same price looks much better value and as I got stung further with all the add-ons for the Abyss which are fully compatible with this version time to cut my loses with the OG and use any raised money towards buying this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (26/10/21)

Evolve DNA60 Chipset

Dimensions - 83mm by 53mm by 25mm

Single High-Amp 18650 Battery - Not Included

Wattage Output Range: 5-60W

Voltage Output Range: 0.8-8.0V

Resistance Range - VW: 0.08-3.5ohm

Resistance Range - TC: 0.10-3.5ohm

Temperature Range: 200°-600°F / 100°-315°C

Setting Memory

VW Mode

Bypass Mode

TC Mode

Aluminum Alloy & Stainless Steel Construction

Intuitive Firing Button

OLED Display Screen

Two Adjustment Buttons

Adjustable Airflow System

Refillable Tank

Side Fill System - Silicone Stoppered

Versatile Coil Options

Short Circuit Protection

Low Voltage Protection

Temperature Protection

10S Overtime Protection

Reverse Battery Protection

USB Type-C Port
*Package Contents*

1 ABYSS AIO Device

1 21700 Battery Conversion Plate

1 Nautilus Coil Adapter Bridge

1 Side By Side Kit

1 Accessory Bag

1 21700 Battery Cover

1 Pack of Battery Wraps

1 USB-C Cable

1 Battery Usage Warning Card

1 User Manual

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/10/21)

PLUS ITS A STORMTROOPER

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (26/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> PLUS ITS A STORMTROOPER


The Trim & Glass @Rob Fisher got from BVC would look great on this! Especially the glass!


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/21)

Timwis said:


> The Trim & Glass @Rob Fisher got from BVC would look great on this! Especially the glass!



My Storm Trooper is on its way!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (26/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> My Storm Trooper is on its way!


From local or import?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> From local or import?



Import! Not sure any locals are gonna get!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (26/10/21)

Def wanting one if @Sir Vape get in

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Import! Not sure any locals are gonna get!


extra jealous I won't lie...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (26/10/21)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Def wanting one if @Sir Vape get in


hope @Sir Vape see this


----------



## Paul33 (26/10/21)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Def wanting one if @Sir Vape get in


agreed. this is awesome!


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/10/21)

Thanks @Timwis !

My initial take on the Abyss was mixed feelings: SBS, all the add on extras and I was just not sure if it was something I would like to use.

The DNA option has my attention, but still not sure if it will be something that I will use (a lot).

But... and it's a big but (I like big buts and I cannot lie....)... FOMO is real now and I am thinking to myself: Self, maybe you should just get one (either original or DNA) and try it...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (26/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thanks @Timwis !
> 
> My initial take on the Abyss was mixed feelings: SBS, all the add on extras and I was just not sure if it was something I would like to use.
> 
> ...


One thing to remember when getting it is most who reviewed this and most photos you see on forums including this one has all these add-ons and bridges etc photo'd, they are pretty much all separate purchases you get next to nothing included for the price with the device, for a proprietary chipset device I found the original both expensive (for what it is and what's included) and a cash cow! But I have all those add-ons now so this DNA version at a much more reasonable price when factoring the premium chipset does appeal to me and as me tempted! Plus it's a Stormtrooper!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (26/10/21)

I need one !!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (26/10/21)

JurgensSt said:


> I need one !!!!!!


I think others are hoping you need a few to sell on!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (26/10/21)

Timwis said:


> I think others are hoping you need a few to sell on!


a lot few

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

